# Disappointed in my new Kessil A160WE Tuna Sun



## ZEUSFL (Oct 5, 2018)

I just got today my new Kessil A160WE and i really love the shime and the fact i can change the colors but....
I was expecting more brightness and more body. Just see the pictures.

The first picture was my 2 of these cheap amazon lights https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D56YKPQ 
and this other one togethers. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0191EWII2










And this one with the Kessil A160WE Tuna Sun. 

























Since i don't notice too much penetration because my duckweed i decide eliminate most of the duckweed. Also i added a new AquaClear 30 for the tank (10 gallons) since somebody recommend me more filtration other than my bubble filter. 

I was thinking the light will be overkill for my 10G tank but looks like is not. Probably just right. I am happy i dont got the A80. 
The second one was for another project but i will use both on this tank just as a test. 

I am not sure if even without the same lumens has more PAR and will work better for grow my pants. 
Any suggestion ?


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (Dec 3, 2017)

Often times, a light doesn't necessarily look bright to the human eye but is plenty of light for plants. This is why we measure light levels in PAR rather then lumens.


----------



## ZEUSFL (Oct 5, 2018)

Got it. That's what i was assuming. I hope notice the difference now, but i know the big difference is once i use CO2 injections instead of Flourish Excel.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

oscarlloydjohn said:


> Often times, a light doesn't necessarily look bright to the human eye but is plenty of light for plants. This is why we measure light levels in PAR rather then lumens.



Kessil color temp is 6000-9000K .. not exactly rich in "light we see dimly"..well compared to most LEd's
The blue is pretty universal..


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

You water looks hazy, maybe you could increase the filtration or get a pouch of purigen for the filter. That will really help everything.


----------



## ZEUSFL (Oct 5, 2018)

ChrisX said:


> You water looks hazy, maybe you could increase the filtration or get a pouch of purigen for the filter. That will really help everything.


I installed yesterday the aquaclear 30. Its looks better now. I guess i have algae on the water as well since i use the light for about 18 hours a day. I was using only a sponge filter because i have Velvette Blue Shrimps and are breeding fine. But now i want to make the tank more planted tank and i introduce the filter. I know they are not going to breed well now because the filter will kill the babies, but i am making another tank only for the shrimps and then i can eliminate most of that moss. 

I am going to make water change again tomorrow and see the difference.

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> Kessil color temp is 6000-9000K .. not exactly rich in "light we see dimly"..well compared to most LEd's
> The blue is pretty universal..


Thank you for the information !!!! That make sense. 

I was reading that Dwarf Hairgrass likes more the 7000K exactly. I cant believe kessil even with the controller does not allow you to set by kelvins and only set by Power% and Color% or i am wrong ?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Their "color" is kelvin.. from 6000-9000K
No, not listed as "K" per-se..

1/2 way is 7500k roughly..
No light is really THAT accurate be it color or K temp readout..


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

I would just wait to see how everything improves over the next few weeks before passing judgement.


----------



## ZEUSFL (Oct 5, 2018)

ChrisX said:


> I would just wait to see how everything improves over the next few weeks before passing judgement.


I will install the second one in the same tank (i know is super overkill) just because i will have 2 on monday. 
I was planning move this 10 gallons tank to a 20L tank that i also own with the 2 Kessil 160. I need to buy more substrate. I am not sure which one i need. Currently in the 10G tank i am using the fluval but is too light and is hard to hold the plants. May be combining.. not sure.


----------



## ZEUSFL (Oct 5, 2018)

Can an admin delete this thread ? i feel bad now. I am in love with the light. In 5 days i see the difference in the tank. 
I love the shiming effect.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

ZEUSFL said:


> Can an admin delete this thread ? i feel bad now. I am in love with the light. In 5 days i see the difference in the tank.
> I love the shiming effect.


I can close this thread, but we generally leave threads in place, just so that the information can be accessible by others if there is a need in the future.


----------

